# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Visions of angels in Bible were 'lucid dreams' claims new sleep study - Daily Mail

## Dream Guide Team

Daily Mail*Visions of angels in Bible were 'lucid dreams' claims new sleep study**Daily Mail*By Nina Golgowski Recorded Biblical angels and religious encounters may have just been *lucid dreaming* suggests a new sleep study that specializes in 'out of body experiences.' Asking 30 volunteers to try to re-create a scene out of the Bible where a *...**and more »*

----------


## kublakhan

did anyone else here read this?

Visions of Angels Described in Bible May Have Been Lucid Dreams - Yahoo! News

what do you think?

----------


## Rothgar

I suppose the replies may be all over the map on this, but i'll risk my personal response and respect others opinions which may vary from mine, as we are all dream explorers here. I think God often uses natural phenomena to accomplish His purpose. For example, the walls of Jerico fell after Israel marched around the city 7 times as God promised. But its a fact that the Jordan River valley is where the continental plates come together. I believe an earthquake took em down but it is no less a miracle or the hand of God... the timing makes the miracle. The plagues in Egypt can largely be explained by the Santorini eruption. Other miracles can have natural causes operating in concert. I feel the same with lucid dreaming. God gave us the mechanism that He sometimes uses to communicate. I did some research a few days ago.... Peter, Paul, Daniel, John, Joseph, Jacob, Isaac, Abraham, and others clearly had God speak to them in dreams, and they were clearly stated as being dreams. They were clearly lucid dreams. God spoke to two kings at least, and Pharoh, in dreams as well, and many others ad stated in the Bible. The only question is if you believe God had any involvement in the process. But some were certainly lucid dreams by our definition.

----------


## kindran

There is a good theory about the evolution of the human mind which is concerned with the angles, devils, demons and gods which people have seen and see. The book is called “ The Origin of Consciousness in the Breakdown of the Bicameral Mind” by Julian Jaynes. I found it very interesting. Besides the god subject, whats about all the other cultures with there gods and demons, angles and other genera of this kind... I think that god, which ever we see, is an invention of culture, so he or she can only do the things which cultures can, with the seam means of course

----------


## wana

lucid dream=knowing you actually dreamed whist if it was a lucid they would know it , don't you think so ?

----------


## Wyvrn

I agree with Rothgar completely. Although, I wouldn't really call _all_ of them lucid dreams, because most of the dreamers did not know they were dreaming until _after_ the dream or vision.

----------


## nina

OP, I merged your thread with the same news story that was already posted to the forums. Personally, I find it surprising that they are only know realizing this as a possibility. The same for alien abductions. It just shows how ignorant most of the (western) world has been to lucid dreaming.

----------

